# Dog Training - Stop Pulling on the Lead workshop



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Does your dog drag you down the street while you hang on madly behind, leading to backache or aching shoulders?
Does your dog refuse to go out to walk on a lead?
Is it hard to get the lead on as your dog is leaping around madly?
When your dog walks nicely on a lead, you will enjoy the walk more, leading to more walks and a happier, contented dog. As a dog walker I've walked hundreds of dogs, and can pass on my knowledge of how to handle your dog as an individual to help you train with understanding.

Join our 90 minute workshop at our Kelvedon Hatch venue, sessions are approximately once a month, and you can attend more than once if required (20% discount for second visit). Workshop includes:


An assessment of your dogs current walking style
Why your dog pulls on the lead
Training your dog to walk on a loose lead
Adding control to the start of the walk
Using rewards correctly
Relationship building
'Management' techniques
Emergency hazard avoidance off lead walking
There are many ways to teach dogs to stop pulling on the lead, the best way for you will be the one that suits you and your dog best. You will be taught gentle, fair, effective, play & reward based training methods suitable for your breed. Training may be adjusted for the abilities of the dogs and handlers attending each session.

Places limited to 4 dogs per 90 minute session, £20 per dog. Please contact us for a schedule of upcoming workshops and an information pack. Also available as a private training session, please ask for details.

Next sessions 20th October and 10th November 2012, at 3.30pm


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Some of our recent stars! Next time I'll ask for permission to take a 'before' photo too. 


Jo and Benji


Jo and Benji


Tracey and Tallulah


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Before...



After...



Obviously in a training environment it's different from being outside, but we add distractions through the session and I give out info sheets to help owners progress.

Next session - 10th November time to be arranged, probably 2.30 to be finished before it gets dark.


----------

